# Điều hòa âm trần cassette Daikin được thiết kế hiện đại



## tranthibinh (12/4/22)

*Điều hòa âm trần được thiết kế thẩm mỹ - sang xịn

HOTLINE: 0909 333 162 MS HÀ
*






Điều hòa âm trần *cassette Daikin* được thiết kế hiện đại, tiết kiệm điện năng, phù hợp với nhiều không gian.
Điều hòa âm trần cassette daikin có công suất làm lạnh nhanh.
Dòng điều hòa cassette sử dụng loại gas thân thiện với người dùng dụng và an toàn cho tầng Ozone.
Điều hòa âm trần cassette daikin phù hợp lắp đặt dành cho các không gian lớn đòi hỏi sự thẩm mỹ như: Rạp chiếu bóng, rạp hát, hội trường, phòng họp, nhà hàng...
Sản phẩm Điều hòa cassette Daikin chính hãng luôn được nhiều người tin dùng nhất, bởi chất lượng ổn định và giá cả lại rất hợp lí.
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCF125CVM/RZF125CVM Inverter Gas R32*



​Mã sản phẩm:​Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin *FCF125CVM/RZF125CVM* Inverter Gas R32
Model:​Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCF125CVM/RZF125CVMV Inverter Gas R32
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​5 Ngựa (5 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán:​Liên hệ

*Điều hòa âm trần* Cassette Daikin 1 Chiều Inverter 42.700 BTU (FCF125CVM/RZF125CVM) công nghệ inverter tiết kiệm điện, sử dụng nguồn điện 1 pha, gas R32 hiệu suất làm lạnh cao, thân thiện với môi trường được sản xuất nhập khẩu chính hãng Thái Lan được bán ra thị trường vào tháng 4/2018.
Điều hòa âm trần Cassette Daikin FCF125CVM thuộc dòng điều hòa thương mại được thiết kế mặt lạnh mỏng nhẹ dễ dàng lắp đặt, với vít điều chỉnh được bố trí ở 4 góc giúp điều chỉnh độ cao một cách dễ dàng. Cửa gió được bố trí một cách đồng đều gia tăng sự thoải mái nhờ luồng gió đa hướng 360º phân bố đồng đều khắp không gian lắp đặt. Cửa thổi được bố trí đồng đều và dễ thích ứng khi có tới 23 kiểu thổi gió khác nhau phù hợp với từng không gian khác biệt.
* 
NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

